# Help me put a snake in this home



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I have had this enclosure set up as is for 2 and a half years and have had nothing to put into it, my first snake was supposed to be a pair of desert horned vipers but I ended up with a white lip, this tank has been uninhabited since I started keeping hots.










I am looking at adding a pair of cerastes cerastes or a pair of sawscales of some sort, 
if anyone in northern ireland or close as can help me without me having to leave the country that would be great.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

2 and a half years is a long time to have an empty tank, what did you set it up for originally?


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

Piraya1 said:


> my first snake was supposed to be a pair of desert horned vipers .


 
: victory:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice set up, very decorative.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Saw Scales would look awesome in there


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

I have had no experience with DWA what so evr! but arent saw scales a bit to quick at striking!


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

C.Bruno said:


> I have had no experience with DWA what so evr! but arent saw scales a bit to quick at striking!


 
all hots are lol


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah it was supposed to be for desert horned vipers(c.cerastes)

Sawscales won't think twice about striking but you gotta love the passion they exhibit in wanting to bite you.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Piraya1 said:


> Yeah it was supposed to be for desert horned vipers(c.cerastes)
> 
> Sawscales won't think twice about striking but you gotta love the passion they exhibit in wanting to bite you.


how long you been keeping venomous now


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> Yeah it was supposed to be for desert horned vipers(c.cerastes)
> 
> Sawscales won't think twice about striking but you gotta love the passion they exhibit in wanting to bite you.


Get rid of that ornamental scull, put a whole load more rocks and stones and driftwood etc. Mix a lot of stone chips with the sand (not many species live in fine powdery sand) and it would make an excellent saw scale viv.

For sale 1:1 echis coloratus £300.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

southwest vipers said:


> Get rid of that ornamental scull, put a whole load more rocks and stones and driftwood etc. Mix a lot of stone chips with the sand (not many species live in fine powdery sand) and it would make an excellent saw scale viv.
> 
> For sale 1:1 echis coloratus £300.


 
Eygyption Sawscales? Pretty looking snakes....I remember Viperkeeper saying they were one of the more toxic too? Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I like that skull...I wanted a ribcage to go with it but it's not major important.
I'm pretty limited to buying snakes abroad for a few months so driving is my best option. If you can send that pair up northern ire or down south I'll take them.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

SiUK said:


> how long you been keeping venomous now


2 and a half years nearly, My first was a white lip, then pair of adult gaboons, then a pair of white lips, then an albino rattler, then western bush vipers then a copperhead and now a pair of copperheads. Not very long in my opinion, I've said before I wasn't a huge fan of elapids but I'm contemplating a monocled cobra for the future.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

-----------


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah I know...what have you got yourself?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

not much, just a B.arietans, C.atrox, C.albolabris, A.contortrix and V.ammodytes, I decided to sit back for a bit and get some working hours under my belt before getting too much, but id really like a N.kaouthia and a D.russelli at some point soon


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

SiUK said:


> not much, just a B.arietans, C.atrox, C.albolabris, A.contortrix and V.ammodytes, I decided to sit back for a bit and get some working hours under my belt before getting too much, but id really like a N.kaouthia and a D.russelli at some point soon


Sounds like we may have similar tastes in snakes: victory:


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

There was someone selling some Cerastes cerastes on here not long ago. It might be worth doing a quick search.


----------



## chrismisk (Oct 6, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> I am looking at adding a pair of cerastes cerastes or a pair of sawscales of some sort,
> if anyone in northern ireland or close as can help me without me having to leave the country that would be great.


You should give ady(reptile ni) a shout he has kept alot of dwa's and think he should be able to sort you out, think i even saw he had a few hots for sale on here


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah I know he's got a few cobras and rattlers alright, I've been meaning to have a chat with him for a while now. There was a cerastes cerastes here on this section but I think getting it over here may have been a problem.


----------



## chrismisk (Oct 6, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> Yeah I know he's got a few cobras and rattlers alright, I've been meaning to have a chat with him for a while now. There was a cerastes cerastes here on this section but I think getting it over here may have been a problem.


I think you are able to do it not sure how it would work gettin them from the mainland over, but i know that if someone up here is selling dwa's to the south the animals travel on their lience to the border and once they are in the south they are off your lience(your not responsible for transport form there)


----------

